# seller added unspecified charges to invoice??



## abe lugo (Dec 27, 2012)

I won an auction from on some pedals for 20.00 plus shipping. Also note this item had a starting bid of 20.00 and a BIN at 60.00.  Shipping was set a 10.00

 but in the invoice the seller added another 30.00, it does not state for what.

"You were charged an additional fee of US $30.00 from xxxxxxxxx. + $30.00"- no reason given

SO what do I do? I told him, I do not need the part if an additional 30.00 is charged.

We'll see what he comes back with.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow.... I'm sure lot's of discussion can be had here about your dilemma. 
 Bottom line, it's bullsh.

I'd tell the seller to get stuffed. Or, merely on principle alone you could pay for the item and then leave a scathing negative feedback and point out that the seller attempted to extort additional money from you far above a reasonable handling charge. Sounds like he got all butthurt that you sniped the item for at or nearly the opening bid.

I'd start by filing a complaint to Ebay....

*Or it could simply be a clerical error on his part.


----------



## ABC Services (Dec 27, 2012)

*ebay shipping*

Had this happen to me a month ago, talked to ebay on the phone and when a seller states the flat rate shipping price he has to stick to it.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 27, 2012)

*Seller contacted me and fixed it*

He said the the system was somehow adding it, but it's  been fixed and the added 30.00 was removed. Kind of an odd thing I've never seen before.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 27, 2012)

Report them to ebay & tell the seller you expect them to live up to the ad.  They are trying to get the difference between sold & buy it now price which is not legal.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 27, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> He said the the system was somehow adding it, but it's  been fixed and the added 30.00 was removed. Kind of an odd thing I've never seen before.




Good to hear.  Lot's of odd things going on with computers this week.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 27, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> He said the the system was somehow adding it, but it's  been fixed and the added 30.00 was removed. Kind of an odd thing I've never seen before.




I dont doubt it, this past year I sent out more than 1 invoice that ended up as 'free shipping'...when I had the shipping fees clearly stated in my auctions and invoice....how that happens I have no idea!   happened to some other sellers I know too.....Ebay admitted the fluke and refunded all my shipping costs that were shown in my auctions....good deal for the buyers I guess!


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 27, 2012)

*Guys just double check before paying up through PayPal*

Just make sure the price with shipping is what ends up in the PayPal invoice, this was really weird, if I had just press pay now I might have not noticed.


----------

